# Epic Store gibt vermutlich persönliche Daten weiter



## Chinaquads (12. Mai 2019)

*Epic Store gibt vermutlich persönliche Daten weiter*

Hallo Liebes Forum,

ich habe mir für den Epic Store eine eigene Email Adresse angelegt und benutze diese NUR für den Epic Store.

Die Tage habe ich eine Email von Spotify erhalten, welche an genau diese Email Adresse gesendet wurde.

In der Email steht, das ich die Registierung bitte abschliessen möchte.

Das die Telekom mich bei Spotify registriert, halte ich für unwarscheinlich.

Ich habe nun Spotify angeschrieben mit der Bitte um Rausgabe der Daten, welche bei der Registrierung verwendet wurden und durch welche IP dies geschehen ist.

Ist euch so etwas auch schon einmal passiert ?


----------



## Maverick3k (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Epic Store gibt persönliche Daten weiter*

Wenn du "Spam-Catcher"-Namen nutzt, würde mich das nicht verwundern. Nimm generierte Namen, wenn da Spam kommt, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, dass es Datenweitergabe gibt.

Als Spam-Catcher bezeichne ich solche Empfängernamen, die häufiger vorkommen. Vor allem sowas wie "Maverick" bspw.

Auch wenn man sich einen Namen ausgedacht hat ist die Chance hoch, dass auch andere den "Einfall" hatten. Wenn dann auch noch irgendwo ein solcher Name in einer gehackten DB auftaucht, kann es im schlimmsten Fall sein, dass die Spammer den Namen bei jeder bekannten Domain durchprobieren. Denen ist es egal, ob eine Adresse existiert, oder nicht.

Wenn es also einen "hosenpiesler1337@gmx.de" gibt, könnte es auch einen hosenpiesler1337@t-online.de geben. Und deshalb: Namen generieren lassen. Zumindest für solche Dinge. Für Geschäftsmail etc. ist das als unpraktisch und würde ich definitiv als Unprofessionell einstufen.


----------



## Slezer (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Epic Store gibt persönliche Daten weiter*

Wer gibt keine Daten raus?^^


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Epic Store gibt persönliche Daten weiter*

Das ist jetzt kein Vorwurf an dich oder so, und kein "in Schutz nehmen":

Das Problem ist einfach, dass eindeutige Schuldzuweisungen in diesen Dingen schwierig sind.  Es ist so, dass die Gründe für sowas vielfältig sein können. Vielleicht gibt Epic Daten weiter, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Vielleicht ist es so, wie Maverick erklärt hat, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Vielleicht ist es so, dass dein Rechner mit einem unbemerkten Schädlingsbefall zu kämpfen hat, vielleicht aber nicht. Wie will man, wenn man das berücksichtigt, den Schuldigen festmachen?
Was die Sicherheit, oder das Sicherheitsdenken, bei Usern angeht, finde ich es oftmals haarsträubend, wie leichtfertig User mit dem Thema Sicherheit umgehen. Und das in einem PC Enthusiasten Forum. Auch das ist kein Vorwurf an dich, denn ich kenne dich und deinen Rechner ja nicht. Aber es ist durchaus erstaunlich, wie schnell User mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, anstatt zunächst mal vor der eigenen Haustür zu kehren. Ein Beispiel, dass jetzt nicht direkt etwas mit deinem Problem zu tun hat: Letztens hat ein User lautstark Ubisoft dafür verantwortlich gemacht, dass sein Uplay-Account gehackt wurde, und er nun diese lästige Zweifaktor Authentifizierung nutzen muss, damit kein Dritter mehr auf seinen Account zugreifen kann. Da fiel mir nichts mehr ein, denn eigentlich sollte das Nutzen solcher Features selbstverständlich sein. Das aber nur zum Thema "Leichtfertigkeit der User".
Und natürlich ist in solchen Sicherheitsdiskussionen der eigene Rechner immer der sicherste von allen  (auch das kein Vorwurf)

Von daher halte ich solch sehr bestimmte Schuldzuweisung, wie im Threadthema geschehen, dann doch immer für etwas fragwürdig.


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Epic Store gibt persönliche Daten weiter*

Die Mail stammt ja direkt von Spotify, nicht von einem Spammer.

Sofern die DB von Epic Store gehackt sein sollte, so würde dies ja ( hoffentlich ) kommuniziert werden.

Es wundert mich nur, soetwas habe ich nie gehabt.

Ich habe viele Mail Adressen, wenn ich Spam erhalte, weiß ich wieso und warum.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Epic Store gibt persönliche Daten weiter*

Ich hoffe natürlich auch, dass Epic das kommunizieren würde.
Ich bin im Store mit meiner Standard E-Mail Adresse registriert und habe bisher noch nichts dergleichen bekommen. Falls was kommt, sage ich Bescheid.


----------



## azzih (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Epic Store gibt persönliche Daten weiter*

Halte ich für Blödsinn. Epic und Spotify sind beides große Unternehmen die Datenschutzauflagen erfüllen müssen. Da hat unter Garantie nicht einer dem adern deine kompletten Registrierungsdaten weitergegeben und dich schonmal als Kunde vor- angelegt. Vor allem haben beide Unternehmen meines Wissens auch nix miteinander zu tun.

Bei dir entweder Zufall, Spammail oder du hast irgendwas mit dieser Emailadresse angeklickt.


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Epic Store gibt vermutlich persönliche Daten weiter*

Ich habe von Spotify eine Antwort bekommen, wo jemand angeblich die falsche Mailadresse eingetragen hat.

Da glaube ich aber nicht dran.

Wir werden sehen, ob da noch was kommt.

Schon sehr merkwürdig alles.


----------

